# "Caged in",Knowsley Brook Culverts ,Liverpool , June 2012



## kevsy21 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Knowsley Brook is of the Tributaries of the River Alt,the part we checked consisted of a long caged area through the grounds of the Ethel Austin HQ and main distribution warehouse and into a long concrete culverted section under the Knowsley Business park.

Visited with Georgie

We started off by Randles Bridge.(Georgie).





The colour of the water wasn't inviting.





The start of the long straight section





A few bridges cross it at various points,we made our way steady because the security hut was closeby and we could hear gates opening and closing at times.





Further upstream undergrowth covered sections of the cage.










View from above.





Once we got through the caged section we got to the part where 2 brooks meet and the concrete section.
Unluckily for us the dark stinky water was coming out of the culvert we were entering. Plus it had started to rain heavy again.










After a right turn we faced this long straight section.The light in the distance it the 2nd of 2 airshafts.










At the airshaft we went met by an Rcp which explained the bad smell in there.





Through the grill of the airshaft rain was pouring in and the water flow increasing this was as far as we got which wasnt far of the end.

A few pics of Georgie.










Gated side of one of the feeder Brooks.





Thanks for looking​


----------



## krela (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know why, but I really like this. Thanks.


----------



## King Al (Jul 7, 2012)

Great Pics Kevsy! Really like the look of this one


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your comments,it was quite interesting with the caged section.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 7, 2012)

Great explore & photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice work there impressive tunnel shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2012)

That's amazing! Don't know why, but I've also fallen in love with it! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## phill.d (Jul 8, 2012)

Particularly like this one for some reason, dunno why... but it's like some dangerous snake coiled up in the grass or something lurking underfoot. 
I like it!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks again for the comments.

Thankfully we haven't bitten in any of this places yet SK but the smell was bad in this place.


----------



## nelly (Jul 8, 2012)

I love this. I really really want to get into this culvert malarkey. Great shots


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 9, 2012)

man those tunnels look scary, but also strangely interesting , might have to over come my fear and get down one in the future, great report and photos


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 12, 2012)

nelly said:


> I love this. I really really want to get into this culvert malarkey. Great shots





steve2109 said:


> man those tunnels look scary, but also strangely interesting , might have to over come my fear and get down one in the future, great report and photos



Thanks for the comments gents.

Nelly,you have popped your culvert cherry now,looking forward to seeing more underground reports from you.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 12, 2012)

good shoot, great pics and is there a ship missing a searchlight somewhere


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 12, 2012)

love the tunnel shot really good!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


>



is just ACE, like that lotsa water infinity, interesting side to sploring have not really done or know anything about


----------



## centralheatking (Jul 13, 2012)

*beer and sandwiches*

as ur workin downstream let me know when ur doin Alt Bridge at Formby Bypass and i will do beer etc if u want centralheatking


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 27, 2012)

centralheatking said:


> as ur workin downstream let me know when ur doin Alt Bridge at Formby Bypass and i will do beer etc if u want centralheatking



Will do,Thanks for that.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wot they all said mate! Great set of photos!


----------

